# Quick question about color matching for Printful



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi! I recently came across the Printful swatches for color/white shirts. I, aside from saving images in the recommended sRGB mode and the images was done in Adobe Illustrator, was wondering are these the recommended colors for accurate DTG printing if I'm using vector images?


----------

